# Shell Ejection Problem



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok so i have an 870 Express Super Mag and i took it out this weekend to do alittle dove hunting. I had olied it a little bit becuase it hasn't been shot for about 2 months and after i shot i went to eject the shell but the action locked up and i had to pumped extremely hard to get the action to move and eject the shell. Do you think i just need to take it apart and clean it. Iv'e never had this problem before.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup,break her down and go thru it,I'll bet you have'nt shot it since last fall,lube her up with some lite gun oil like "tri-flow',clean all the old oil off with break free or wd-40 its most likely all gummed up.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There is another possible problem as well, you could have plastic build up in the chamber or burring that is now causing an issue. In the Express this has been a real common problem. To clean the chamber, I would get a 10 ga cotton mop and put it in a drill. Work it slowly in and out of the chamber with some solvent.This will remove any plastic, if you have a rough chamber it may need to be polished This can be done again with a cotton mop with a very fine emery cloth wrapped around it. Be careful and go slow as to not do anything but smooth it out.

Have had to clean the chamber on a couple guns over the years with plastic residue buildup now I do it each fall once season is over and have not had a hang up in any gun for a long time!


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for all the help guys. Ill get'er all cleaned up.


----------

